# Hillside Herfdom, SoCal August 25



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Due to the success of the August 4th herf. We will be back up on the hill August 25. Again, this event will be open to the SoCal community...and those coming from elsewhere. The time is 3 pm until (Last time we went until 3 am...a solid 12 hours, whew...thanks honey!) All interested, please pm for directions. Also, please post your intentions so that I can get a count.


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds like a winner! :ss The last hillside herf was great!! Good BOTL's, good smokes and the Taco guy was the bomb!!


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Daryle,

Thanks for the compliments. I will save you a seat just in case you are working.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

It appears that the "other" HH is quite ready for regularly scheduled herfs, especially if the group gets too big for my patio.
Thanks for having us.:tu


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Again this a place is not just for me but for all botls to enjoy. We had a good time on the 4th. I would like to extend another thanks to the following bros:

Calistogey (my cigar dawg)
Traveldude (my other cigar dawg)
Joe "Saka" (bro, its never too late to come through)
Aielo (thanks for helping set up)
Phil (the Havana club and port were appreciated)
Mr.,Nee (the Upmann smoked nice)
Jose "thschrmn" (the culebra has good potential)
Alex (newbies help keep this thing going)
Darrick (thanks for the port)
Jeff (thanks for being our house taster)
Money Mike (thanks bro)
Mel (our house photographer--looking forward to the pics)
Rey (thanks)
Ron (thanks)
Alex (like brother like brother-smoke on)
Rod (CP founder-I hate work) 

I look forward to your return on the 25th. I am glad that all the boards have united in support of the Hillside.

Larry


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, herfing is addictive...Calistogey kept everything going yesterday with a downhome Louisiana style crawfish boil. Pictures to come later today. Also, I will be posting pictures from the last Hillside Herf. 

Thanks for the hospitality Rene. Maybe 16 lbs. was not enough?:ss


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Also, I am finalizing the menu for the 25th. I think we will be smoking some meat. Perhaps, Rene and Joe will contribute some of their barbeque favorites, as well.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> Also, I am finalizing the menu for the 25th. I think we will be smoking some meat. Perhaps, Rene and Joe will contribute some of their barbeque favorites, as well.


:c sounds like a great time. Saturdays are not easy for me but maybe 

Rob


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Rob, we will definitely save you a seat! 

Here are some pics from the 4th. Pics from last weekend are coming.

The pics from the 4th were taken by a friend, his interests were not always on the cigars. Hopefully, my film camera has more shots of the botls that attended than these.


----------



## eldiabloblanco (Apr 17, 2005)

Damn, another date that I'll be out of town!

Look forward to making it out to one soon, I heard everyone had a great time on the 4th.

Do you think you can have an elevator installed before I come?:ss


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Gordon, I think this is an opportunity for all of us to give our lungs that much needed rehabilitation. Remember the reward once you reach the top.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

I think 16lbs is plenty. Thanks for cooking. I didn't expect it to be that good.
Many thanks to those who attended. It was a nice turnout. I think that may be the start of these family herfs.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Here are some of the crawfish boil pics...

NOTE: I shot these pics with the very rare 1997 Minotla Maxxum 430xi. Notice the framing of the shots are dead-on. The color contrast was only achievable using my very expensive Quantaray 70-135mm lens. Shot on film, instead of digital, gives these photos a presentation quality unique to our times. Now I must say, I used natural lighting and when necessary bumped the flash off of my belly. (In honor of the great MRN)


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

damn that food looked good. sorry I missed it due to a case of food poisoning. never ate crawfish like tha before


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Crawfish bowls are awesome. I love mud bugs! :tu

I hope you boiled them when they were alive and not frozen, they taste like shit when you try and do a boil with frozen bugs.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

There is no need to miss the next herf, August 25th. 

In this case, the crawfish were alive despite being sold to us as fresh frozen. They tasted like I remembered down there in the bayou. We look forward to doing it again when season comes back in. 

The 25th is going to be about smoked meat and the fixin's.


----------



## saka (Apr 13, 2006)

memorable times was had at Rene’s family herf... you guy's are just outdoing each other and will be hard to follow.

I’ve been wanting to smoke some ribs and possibly fishing it in your oven.


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

Just 3 more days!!! :chk:chk:chk


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i have some prior engagements that i have to go to... 

maybe next time larry...


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm going to give it a try, but I'll be late if at all.


----------



## saka (Apr 13, 2006)

traveldude said:


> Just 3 more days!!! :chk:chk:chk


sup Daryl... feeling better.. see you momo's tomorrow or tonight.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

I really plan to make one of these soon.
Unfortunately it won't be tomorrow.
Have fun gents:tu


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

To bad some of you fellas have to miss out. Hopefully, between Joe, Rene, and myself we can get a good rotation going here in the north end of town.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow!!! Thanks to everyone that attended this edition of the Hillside. More fun, more smokes, more drinks, and more food. We had smoked brisket, baby backs, grilled chicken, hot dogs, and the fixin's. I have to refill my honey wine inventory. This time we fell about 15 minutes short of our last finish--over at 2:45am. Those attending were:

Aielo
Travis
Doug "BuddhaDaddy"
Gabe "Gabedog"/Dulce
Rene "Calistogey"/Charity
Larry "Cigarflip"/Mrs. Nee
Francis 
Long
Joe "Saka"
Alex "Thrillinmanila"/Stephanie
Alex "Bam"
Rod/Ashley
Adrian "OpesMex"
Rafael
Chuba
Darrick "Chewbacco"/
Jeff
Roger
Ray/Ging
Nelson/May

It was nice to have the wives out for the evening. They had a good game of Mahjong going. Mrs. Nee was schooling the ladies over there. 

NOTE OF CAUTION: Don't do anything that Gabe or Doug tell you. They just want to get you drunk and embarass you. Trust me what they did to poor Alex "Thrilla..." was just cruel. Force feeding the guy a bottle of Zacapa 15 year and a bottle of Havana Club. Then convincing the guy that it was customary to chase that stuff with port and wine. Shame on you fellas. :ss:tu

Here are some pics:


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

More pics...

Calistogey and Mr. Nee in deep conversation over the state of cigars. As you can see from the third pic, Long has abandoned the smoking jacket, whew!!! I would like to present the middle pic as Exhibit A, look at the point of focus. Doug and Gabe are zeroed in on poor Alex, like sharks to chum. And, look where most of the cups are located...enough said.


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

That was a great time and an amazing herf spot. If I am ever invited back you can count on me to do everything possible to get there.

And for the record, I never poured that poor boy a single cocktail. It was all Gabe's fault!:fu


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Correction...Alex's handle is "Jester922" not "Thrillafrommanila".


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

buddha daddy said:


> That was a great time and an amazing herf spot. If I am ever invited back you can count on me to do everything possible to get there.
> 
> And for the record, I never poured that poor boy a single cocktail. It was all Gabe's fault!:fu


man its not my fault that alex was drinking his rum like this :al
I told him to drink from a glass :ss .... its not my fault he did this u to you dug :ss


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Alex sends his regards and a revenge challenge to Gabe and Doug. He promises to repay the favor next time out. :bx That should be fun!!!:tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> Alex sends his regards and a revenge challenge to Gabe and Doug. He promises to repay the favor next time out. :bx That should be fun!!!:tu


:w Ok it looks like I need to get out there to one of these and referee. Heaven knows I would never do that :al

Rob


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice turnout as always, but there's still a lot of room for more. Thanks again for having us. Lots of good laughs there btw. Somehow I don't think we'll ever hear the end of "bungling gus".


----------



## eldiabloblanco (Apr 17, 2005)

I should be able to make the next one, looks like a great time and a great place.










:gn


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Finally, someone brave enough to try and spell it. b-u-n-g-uhh whatever. Who knew Doug was such a wordsmith.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

BTW, Rob I placed a brand new USC leisure chair right at the entrance. I was hoping to have you and Jose break in my new mudpit and wrestle for it. Hey, I know what you're thinking, but there's nothing wrong with a little greek...excuse me trojan love. :tu Next time...I'll have Jose tighten the draw strings on his sweat shorts.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Don't worry Gordon, Doug is designing an elevator system for us.


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Bungalingus you boobs :tu


----------



## saka (Apr 13, 2006)

came in late and all I hear is "bungalingus"... "bungalingus"... someone explained what it meant. Doug your a crazy man.


----------

